# This soldiers tryin to get fit



## lightinfantry (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok, I have been advised to start a journal. Not really sure what goes in one so I guess ill use the others as a format. 

0630- PT wieght training with the 1SG Flat bench.
4 sets 10,8,6,4 
Machine Flys 3 sets of 10
Military Press 4 sets of 10

This is not how I lift usually but one cannot tell the 1SG that you do it different. I didnt lift to my full potential since last night I had worked my chest.

Breakfast= 8oz Slimfast
Lunch=Can of Tuna

Evening=ABS 4 sets of 25 decline situps
Supine bicycles to failure
worked obliques on ab machine
Hanging twists 4 sets of 25

I will conquer the Fat


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 19, 2004)

STAY AWAY FROM THE SLIMFAST!! The Tuna is fine though. Yeah you can't give 1sg any opinions they generally don't like that. Are you on the overweight program??
Thanks!!

P.S. Are you a 11B? or something else in the 11 series??


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 20, 2004)

Im 30 so I am alowed 24% I am currently 21% I am trying to make 18% I tore some ligaments in my ankle and until now wasnt doing any cardio. I am 11B currently with a Hotel company on the DMZ. I am having a hard time deciding what to eat and with all the field time MRE's are a constant. I need to lose about 20 lbs without screwing with my mass!!! Where are you stationed?


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 20, 2004)

LI,
If you haven't already done so i recommend reading the following
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=21113
Glad to see you started a journal it will be great to watch your progress.
Gary


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 20, 2004)

fellow 11b here


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 21, 2004)

21 Feb 2004 
Didnt do jack shit today just enjoyed my day off. I have been noticing a continuing numbness in my left hand after I work out and it seems to last for the rest of the day. Sunday back to the gym!!


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 22, 2004)

7 days left before I go home on leave 
PT this morning. 100 pushups, 100 situps crunches supine bicycles


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 23, 2004)

23 Feb 2004
4 sets 6,4,2 preacher curls 70,80,100
4 sets of 10 hammer curls 80,120,130,140
Breakfast beef soup
Lunch Tuna 1 can
Supper 1 half baked chicken
1 gallon of water during day 5mg creatine


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 23, 2004)

Those sound like some big numbers to me !  But surely  you ate more than that.

How long you get to be home ? 

Gary


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 23, 2004)

Thats all I ate. I guess I should eat more. I hope hammer curls was right I am not sure if that is the name. You have a 2 foot piece of rope and you use a cable pull and curl it to the chest with both arms. Ill be home for 24 days gary not nearly enough time. I have 3 boys I really wish I was home all the time.


----------



## lightinfantry (Feb 23, 2004)

This is the website I have been using for examples and I was wrong I didnt do hammer curls they are called 2 handed cable curls.....  http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/exercise1.htm


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

I was in the military about 4 years ago and stationed in Alaska. I was a 63B (light weight vehicle mechanic) and I was in a Field Artillary unit.


----------

